# Have they fixed the Churchill design?



## alawoodman (Jun 3, 2010)

I quit making Churchills because practically every one I made  broke when somebody dropped it because of the plastic fitting where the  point screws into the barrell. Have they modified that design? I've been turning Barons instead, and they sell great, especially to women, but I wish there were more to grip near the point.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, It depends.  Yes, the manufacturer has come out with a metal fitting to replace the plastic one.  Did they retrofit every kit out there on every resellers shelf?  No.  Can you still get stuck with a plastic part if you don't specifically ask?  You Bet.  

Either buy locally where you can check each kit, or buy from a vendor that knows the difference, will tell you before you order what you are getting, and will make it right if they make a mistake.  Like any of the guys here.  Otherwise you just never know.


----------



## alawoodman (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks. I've always ordered that (until I stopped) from Ariz Silhouette. I'd imagine with the volume Ernie does, he'd have the ones with metal fittings by now, but I can always ask. I'm going to resume doing some Perfect Fits, so I'll have some orders going in to him anyway.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 3, 2010)

If you are making fountain pens, you might want to check that not only are the couplers metal, but that the fountain pen section is the 4 piece metal design as opposed to the 3 piece all plastic body version.  I have had problems with the one piece section/housing style's not holding the nib tightly enough to the feed, and causing problems as well.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 4, 2010)

www.BereaHardwoods.com

Every Churchill kit has the single metal nib holder. They also include the plastic one, but I'm not sure why. I have a stack of plastic ones. Maybe some day I'll find a use for them.

I only order from Berea Hardwoods for this very reason. They are cheaper on shipping than most places too.

Martin


----------



## zig613 (Jun 4, 2010)

Try Anthony at the Golden Nib... the best prices for the Churchill gold TN (includes the new metal nib coupler) http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22_29.  Plus great service.


----------

